# Unmarried Visa for UK - Anyone here applied or can offer advice please!



## RJD1969 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi All,

We are looking to apply for an unmarried visa but understand that this is quite hard to get? You need to provide 2 years consecutive shared financial responsibility? But having children doesnt count :S

Wondering if anyone has applied recently and can offer advice.

Our details are as follows:


5 years together in Philippines.
 I am now back in the UK and have worked here for 6 months at 30k +
 Have been sending money through back to family every month.
 2 children born in PH. 2.5 year old has COE Right of Abode. The other applying for PH passport now and then ROA.
 Visited the UK twice over a period of 3 years on visitors visa
 Evidence of living together in PH but can only find older rental agreements ( 3 months only).
 Have a ACR with partners family address listed from 12 / 2016. Although I left in March to find work in UK.

Does anyone think I will still have an issue applying for an unmarried visa?

Appreciate any advice.

Thanks,

RJD


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

When you say unmarried visa do you mean a fiance visa, if so you will be expected to marry within 6 months of arriving in the UK


----------



## RJD1969 (Oct 2, 2017)

Gary D said:


> When you say unmarried visa do you mean a fiance visa, if so you will be expected to marry within 6 months of arriving in the UK


Hi Gary,

Was referring to unmarried partner visa rather than fiance.

Thanks

RJD


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

RJD1969 said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> Was referring to unmarried partner visa rather than fiance.
> 
> ...


I don't think such thing exists, you get a plain old visitor visa.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You are correct that you need to produce evidence of 2 years continuous co-habitation with relevant documentary proof such as rental/tenancy agreements, utility bills, joint bank accounts etc. You have to show that your living together was as man and wife with joint responsibilities.

Having children is not taken into consideration.

Don't understand your comments regarding 5 years together in PH, but only have evidence of rental agreements showing 3 months?

Why not get married and apply for spouse visa? The financial requirements are the same.

Without full documentary proof I think you will have difficulties getting an unmarried partner visa.


----------



## RJD1969 (Oct 2, 2017)

Crawford said:


> You are correct that you need to produce evidence of 2 years continuous co-habitation with relevant documentary proof such as rental/tenancy agreements, utility bills, joint bank accounts etc. You have to show that your living together was as man and wife with joint responsibilities.
> 
> Having children is not taken into consideration.
> 
> ...


Hi 

Thanks for the info!

We are now looking at fiance or spouse visa.

Regarding the rental agreements not in both our name for the whole period. 

We stayed with the in laws for a long time. Plus if you as a foreigner put your name on the lease - the rental increases exponentially! Much like any other bills!

Ididnt even turn up to doctors consultations for the birth / hospital until after delivery and the bills were settled.

Thanks once again for the info!

RJD


----------

